# SIM egg incubation containers



## crow (May 27, 2007)

I have just recieved the 10 boxes i ordered and must say i was pleasantly suprised by the quality and design of these. Can now see why they cost £18 each.

Has anyone used these this year? If so i have a few questions :-

What moisture containing medium did you use ?

Has anyone incubated eggs in these over water rather than a moist substrate.

Has anyone had problems with masses of condensation forming under the lid and dripping onto the eggs.

Did you put ventilation holes in the lid 

How near to the platform was the top of incubation medium (or water level)


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

i used a very wet mix of both Perlite and Vermiculite high up to the grid.

I just open the box once a week for new air.

no holes keep it sealed or it loses humidity.

Didnt like the idea of water on its own as it can slosh around.


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

Slurm said:


> i used a very wet mix of both Perlite and Vermiculite high up to the grid.
> 
> I just open the box once a week for new air.
> 
> ...


 


Ok, thanks - No problems with condensation dripping off the lid onto the eggs ?


----------



## andyaimee (Aug 2, 2010)

these look like a really good idea.

Where did you buy them from?

Thanks andy


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

andyaimee said:


> these look like a really good idea.
> 
> Where did you buy them from?
> 
> Thanks andy


 

Here you go !!

S.I.M. Container - Lizard Planet


----------



## andyaimee (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks will have to get my hands on a few of these!!! Let me know how your eggs go on


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

andyaimee said:


> Thanks will have to get my hands on a few of these!!! Let me know how your eggs go on



We have new stock on the way now!


----------



## phoenixcookieball (Nov 17, 2010)

have they not got any bigger ones as i need em for ball python eggs,
they would be perfect.


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

phoenixcookieball said:


> have they not got any bigger ones as i need em for ball python eggs,
> they would be perfect.


The SIM XL for python eggs will be available in May...:2thumb:


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

Gregg M said:


> The SIM XL for python eggs will be available in May...:2thumb:


How about the economy one?


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

so do you just put the whole thing in the incubator?


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes 

We will have stock this Wednesday!


----------

